# Today is my 34th wedding anniversary...Chugging right along...!!



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yep…..34 years ago today I married a farmers daughter (ok….I can hear you snickering).. We had a "bluegrass wedding." Lots of friends and pickers showed up. We had the wedding in an old school house, which was turned into a community building in Ropesville, Texas, close to Lubbock, Texas (for all you West Texas LJs). Followed by a small reception, and good bluegrass pickin'. We had 3-4 bands playing, plus our family band…Folks couldn't understand why me and my wife were the last to leave….We said "Shoot…we want to stay and pick"......lol. And we're still pickin' together after all these years…Hope we make another 34….the pickin's got a little harder to do with age and arthritis, but we still manage to "belt one out"......


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats Rick, seems like you "picked" a good one.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Congrats Rick!!!!! Here is to 34 more wonderful years for the both of you!


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats Rick! I have my 1 year coming up in March! Only 33 more to catch ya! lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks fellows….didn't know if this thread was even going to go through. I tried 3 times to post it, and it kept rolling the green flag, and finally gave up the ghost and died….went white page on me. Finally made it..

Keep chugging Lance….you'll get there….I may be dead when you do, so I may not be able to post a reply.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Way to go Rick. You obviously picked a winner, although her choice might be questionable. (just kidding of course)

Hope to see 34 more years now!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your bride. May the oncoming years bring you health, happiness, and love.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

congrats on the 34, isnt love and family grand, hope you have many more…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks again, guys…..I plan to take my bride to eat supper tonight. We quit long ago buying wedding gifts for each other…..now we just settle for a meal, a movie, and a warm woobie…..and the wedding pics have been tucked away for years…We don't want to be looking at "what was", and "what is now"....no comparision….too much fat, and too many wrinkles…...).


----------



## wchips (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on your 34th time sure flyes My wife and i woll be having a 50 year party in about 2 years


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

happy anniversary


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

Rick, congrats to you and your lovely bride, and to many more, and the permission to buy what ever tools you think you may need.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Congratulations! I think farmers daughters are the best BTW!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Still more thanks fellows, and MsDebbie. Our plans may be twarted tonight, as it's turning cold and rainy. My wife is trying to come down with her allergies, so it's hit or miss. Doesn't bother us though…we can celebrate anytime we want to…..when you've been married this long, you don't have to get in any hurry to do things….


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Rick is that why you got that nice shiny new truck?
Congratulations and many more, we had ours in Oct. the big 50


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats, neighbor. Anybody that can put up with you for 34 is special. Whoops, now I didn't say that did I?


----------



## LeeinEdmonton (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations Rick. At 34 yrs you have some insight on how fast time goes. My wife & I celebrated our 57th
last June & still find it hard to believe.

Lee


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks GMman, Joe, and Lee,

Well…just as I expected…..it was raining pretty good when my wife got in tonight. She came in from work all croopy and coughing…So we decided to pack it in for the night. I fixed supper for us and dessert, washed her shampoo towels (quite a butt load), wahed the dishes, and then made her a "hot toddy" before bedtime, and now she's gone to bed…feeling really bad (at 9:30), so here I sit, writing this all alone….lol. That toddy should make her sleep like a lamb….. Just hopes she feels better tomorrow…....Thanks again, guys…...

WOW…...GMman and Lee: You guys have been at this a long time….I'll make it pretty soon…..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

happy 34 
to you and the wife

and have a good holidays
but as you say

everyday
is a good time to celebrate


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks David….......you still have snow on the ground…snowing anymore yet? Raining here now, but supposed to turn to snow (?).

That's right. The way I see it is every night's a Saturday night, and every day's a Sunday…When I wake up in the morning hurting with a pain, I know I'm still alive…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Congratulations on 34 years!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

got 6" 
flurries off and on all day
more monday

here's this morning


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

David, that sure looks cold…..pretty, but cold…...If I lived closer to you, I'd bring you a load of wood.

But alas…....I'm probably 800-900+ miles from you…...(?)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Rick, now that the wife is safely tucked up in bed after a sleeping toddy, - when does the party begin?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Roger….unfortunately I'm celebrating it alone tonight…so I guess we just have a "party of one"...

You know…. that toddy don't sound bad now that I think of it…...)

Yea, she was feeling pretty poorly when she got home…she should be about gone by now…...


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Go for it Rick, make it a double.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

If I made it a double, I'd be in la-la land in a short time myself….been years since I've had a stiff one..!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope you guys feel better tomorrow. I think I'll have a Baileys before retiring mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Woa, Rick, you left yourself wide open for my humor.

*".been years since I've had a stiff one..!!!"*

mmmmm Happy 34th


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, Roger…..I gave her a George Dicklel Tenneessee mash….


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

cold it is rick
10:30 pm here now
25 deg. out


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats Rick. Hope you get another 34 too! Your story brings back a few memories. 41 years ago the farmer's son moved to town. Standing room only in the church with a reception to folllow. My daddy in law had enough booze left over for my brother in law's wedding a couiple months later! I got a lucky break, only one of us 3 kids still married.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Hi Rick!

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !

H A P P Y
A N N I V E R S A R Y
T O
B O T H !
*


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*VERY HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO BOTH OF YOU!!!*

My Sincere Best Wishes On Your 34 TH.

I'm Very Happy & Pleased For You. DARN!! I Just LOVE A Good LOVE Story!!!

Warmest Regards: Rick


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Well…. it's the day after our anniversary, and the wife is till pretty sick….It rained here all night long, and still coming down strong….no let-up for a couple of days they say. The wife slept all night long after the toddy I made her…..still asleep…..it must of been a good one…..

Thanks David, Bob, Joe, and Rick for the last comments…...Thanks Rick, for the wedding cake> If I remember right, ours didn't look that good….

Today starts a new year, so we'll work on 35 now…..Thanks again, everyone,,,,muchly appreciated….!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

It's about the same here Rick, wet and chilly, it certainly is "toddy" weather.
Stay warm you guys, here's to 35.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks again, Roger…...yep….it's pretty nasty here, and chilly, too, like you said…..The weather here said this mess might turn to snow once the rain stops….who knows? I don't trust weathermen….I just look out the window to see what's it's doing…: I think all weathermen needs a window in their office…..

Little early for a toddy…..I'm still working on a pot of coffee, and gonna make another one in a short…..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry I almost missed this one… Happy Anniversary, Rick! (And special congratulations to your better half for putting up with you all those years.)


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

After the drought we have been through, it's nice to see the rain - even when it's too late coming. Luckily I had a cord of seasoned oak delivered on Friday and I have just started on it.
I'm on my second pot of coffee too and about to make breakfast for us; Eggs, sausage, hash browns, biscuits and gravy - what a way to start a rainy day.

Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Now Roger, that's good Southern eating there…I was raised on them fixins…notheing finer.

It stsrted raining before I was able to put up any firewood, so mine's all wet now…I have about 3+ cord left out of about 10 cord I had…. that'll see me through this winter and next too….once it dries….

Thanks Charlie…what can I say….she's had me this long and no complaints…right?

cr1…....As I said above the first time you asked…..no pics…..we're past all that….too old and ugly (me)..


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Lucky devil I havent ghugged along for a while now LOL well done though . I celebrated with bronwen 40 years in August. Alistair


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Rick 

Dennis


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Well done Rick and congrats - I celebrate my 2nd in two weeks lol don't know how I gpt by without her all these years.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks again Scotsman, Dennis, and David…...I appreciate the thoughts, and my wife thanks you, also…lol.

Now David, I know you've been married for more than 2 years…I think that's a type-o…..lol. You're gonna have to "fess up", and let the cat out of the bag, so to speak…...)


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations, Rick! That's a great achievement. You should be proud.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

21 deg.
11:30 monday
supposed to snow
but just a dusting last night

forecast -5 deg. wednsday early

better get that wood drying rick


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Cory,

We didn't have to work at too hard at it, and stiil don't…..as long as I do what she tells me, everything is ok…...lol…. You'll learn as you go…..we all do…..I've just had MORE PRACTICE at it than some….....


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi ya David,

Thanks for the weathewr report….BBUUURRR, that's cold now…I woke up to 29 here in the hills, and lots of rain….Started raining her Sat. and quit this morning, then started snowing, and we've got about 1 1/2" so far…..tapered off a little, then started again…..big flakes…..pretty. 
I was too late getting the wood put up before the rain hit…now it's wet, and snow piled on it….Have to wait til it dries out to move it inside…..keep me posted on the weather out your way….. By the way: How far are you from the Texas border, say towards Lubbock, or Amarillo? Are you close to Portales?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on your 34th , there's nothing like having a long term soul mate to spend your life with.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Jim…..yea, we've been at it a long time, and like I said, we're still chugging along.I knew when I met my wife I would spend the rest of my time on earth with her…..I always tell her she's like a big trophy fish….a real "keeeper", and I'll have her stuffed and put on the wall like a deer head, just so I could look at her…keep an eye on her,too….....))))


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that sounds like 
*'stuffed bull'*
on the wall to me rick
when she wakes and reads this post

i'm 50 miles from the colo border
across the gorge (rio grande) from taos
portales is in the middle of the state

all my wood is still out under snow now too
same deal here
wait till it dries some
then at least put it on the porch
then into the firewood closet
right next to the stove
i can load from the porch
then retrieve from inside


----------

